# Another noob has a question



## Xrazy (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi I'm new here, and fairly new to android as well. Sorry if this thread is in the wrong place...

My question is this: How would one go about editing a ROM to remove/replace apps? Specifically with ones used with ODIN. Is there a program I need to open the factoryfs.rfs file (or whichever is needed), or does the file itself need editing?

I'm new with the android platform and want to start small. Any help would great


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

First off, Welcome to Android & RootzWiki!!!

To answer your question: The best way to REMOVE apps is to first root and then install 'Titanium Backup' from the market. This app can freeze or remove any app you want. To replace apps, you can just use the push command in adb, which stands for android debugging platform. there are guides for adb all over the interwebs... And for the second part of your question, yes you can extract the files for a rom designed to use with ODIN. this is done via a third party application. you can find it on the interwebs, as well... but it gets complicated. Since you said you wanted to start small, let's start with rooting and adb.

Happy ModDing!


----------



## Xrazy (Sep 17, 2011)

So it's fairly easy to tweak a stock rom then? Sounds like a good place to start out on. I'll look into adb, thanks for the help and welcome!!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Xrazy said:


> So it's fairly easy to tweak a stock rom then?...


As long as it's a stock deodexed rom.


----------

